# First Grow!



## sumwhiteguy (Dec 2, 2009)

Ok evrybody here is my first attemp at growing.  I  started to germinated 6 seeds on sunday night in rockwool.  I have a 400W HPS and plan on doing a DWC.  I watched a buddy do this once and thats about it as for as my experience so any help would greatly be apprecieated!!


----------



## Alistair (Dec 2, 2009)

I don't see any intake or exhaust.  There doesn't seem to be any fans, or anything for proper exchange of air.


----------



## growman05 (Dec 2, 2009)

Yea 400W will get too hot for that little area.. 
Have you planned on any ventilation?

Also are you planning on growing in that area for both veg and flower? You will definitely need more room.


----------



## sumwhiteguy (Dec 2, 2009)

I actually have a 6x6 hydro tent on the way and thats what I will be growing and vegging in.  I have a 6 x 18 carbon filter and an inline fan.  I plan on ordering a new Cool Tube Reflector and then running ducting through the refletor and then through the carbon filter out side of the tent.  I also am taking that HPS out and turnning on some Florescent lamps when the seeds.  What I would like to know in a 6x6 tent will a 400 watt HPS be enough.  the tent will be mylar lined.


----------



## Locked (Dec 2, 2009)

For a 6 x 6 space no...400=not enough lumens...
6 x 6=36    36 x 5000=180,000 for flowering...thats like 2 600w...

Are you sure the tent you ordered has a 6 x 6 footprint? that's a big tent.


----------



## growman05 (Dec 2, 2009)

A 400w is only good for a 3x3 area.  
I'm not an expert but I heard you would want to perhaps pull the air through the carbon filter rather then push. If someone else knows otherwise chime in.


----------



## sumwhiteguy (Dec 2, 2009)

WOW im cant believe i put 6 x 6   Im sure the 2 bowls of skywalker kush didn't help :ccc:   I ordered a 48 x 48 x 78 so no i have a 4 x 4 tent coming.  so should I have the filter in the tent drawing air in and then out the tent?


----------



## CungaBreath (Dec 3, 2009)

sumwhiteguy said:
			
		

> WOW im cant believe i put 6 x 6   Im sure the 2 bowls of skywalker kush didn't help :ccc:   I ordered a 48 x 48 x 78 so no i have a 4 x 4 tent coming.  so should I have the filter in the tent drawing air in and then out the tent?



Nope......filter in tent drawing air out

Good luck with your grow, you should be good with the set-up your making :aok:


----------



## sumwhiteguy (Dec 6, 2009)

Ok so i was having trouble with the order of the tent i was getting.  Not getting it now this time.  I got a 4 x 2 x 6 cabnet you can get at the Home Depot.  I lined it with mylar and I mounted my carbon filter inside blowing out.  I also have a 125cfm fan drawing cool air inside.  I also got 4 white widow clones.  I had them in the smaller cabnet and it got hot in there.  I hope thats why they look like how they do.  Anyone have any ideas???


----------



## Locked (Dec 6, 2009)

Does that cabinet close? Also you want a small fan inside stirring up the air and getting some movement going...the thing I like about the grow tents over these cabinets is they hve quite a few vents along the floor and stay cooler...not too mention they cost less...but you hve to work with what you hve...


----------



## sumwhiteguy (Dec 6, 2009)

thats true i had this cabnet in the garage so i pulled it out and cleaned it real good. yeah the cabnet closes and has mylar on all 4 sides.  I will put a small fan in there to get the air moving.  I was also thinking of rigging up dryer ventilation to blow air right on the HPS bulb to keep it cool.  will that help with the over all temp?  From what i have read they ladies can survive in a range of temperatures but what is the highest it should be before you are in trouble?  is it the cooler the better for the ladies?


----------



## Locked (Dec 6, 2009)

The cooler the better to a point...I shoot for mid 70's but hardly ever get or stay there...I am usually in the low 80's.  You cld look up THG's diy cool tube...that wld help keep your light real cool... I hve a cool tube on my 600w light and it runs real cool...In the summer I had quite a few bouts with high temps approaching and even into the triple digits...the plants were fine but who is to say if it ultimately hurt my yield...


----------



## sumwhiteguy (Dec 6, 2009)

Thank you I was going to buy a cool tube eventually but I will look at making one.  the cheaper the better at this point!!


----------



## Locked (Dec 6, 2009)

sumwhiteguy said:
			
		

> Thank you I was going to buy a cool tube eventually but I will look at making one.  the cheaper the better at this point!!



Check this out>>>http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30891

It's the link to THG's diy cool tube


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Dec 6, 2009)

hey peeeteeerrrrrrrrrr griffin

like your set up it will be fine for ya mate just do like ya mentioned and ain a fan directly at the bulb this will reduce temps slightly but not a lot.

the widow clones look well btw.

t4

t4


----------



## sumwhiteguy (Dec 7, 2009)

Ok here are the ladies.  I am concerned about how they are looking.  the temp is about 85 and they are being watered ever 2 hours for 10 min at a time.  the roots are growing fine.  Anyone have any suggestions???


----------



## sumwhiteguy (Dec 7, 2009)

OK I went out and made a cooltube.  ended up finding what i needed at a thrift store!! Here are some pics.  I am going to run another line of hose out of the cabnet so it works more effeciantly. :ccc:


----------



## Locked (Dec 7, 2009)

Very nice....


----------



## jackson1 (Dec 8, 2009)

Definitely a nice set up.


----------



## sumwhiteguy (Dec 10, 2009)

OK I made some changes.  The Ladies are in 2 gal buckets with a 5" round airstone.  the Ph is 5.8.  the roots trippled in size within 24 hours of being put in a DWC.


----------



## sumwhiteguy (Dec 14, 2009)

Here is are some new pics of the ladies


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 14, 2009)

:watchplant: 
wow!


----------



## gangalama (Dec 14, 2009)

coming along nicely!!!  Got2love the buckets, massive root growth!!!!


----------



## someguy (Dec 15, 2009)

your going to get massive roots. keep grooming them so they dont end up just being 1 big ball. when i took my last one out and untangled the roots, i had some 4 feet long! how high were you when you put your firt grow link up?


----------



## sumwhiteguy (Dec 22, 2009)

Ok Day 18 and the ladies are getting big.  I am hoping to start flowering in the next 10 days or so.  I would love any feed back anyone has especially on how the ladies are looking...  :watchplant:


----------



## CungaBreath (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice even canopy and healthy looking girls.....can't ask for anything better than that. Keep up the nice work


----------



## AZ-HI-AZ-I-AM (Dec 22, 2009)

Looking Good Bro!!!


----------



## sumwhiteguy (Dec 22, 2009)

thank you CungaBreath   thanks HIGH   im glad to see im doing something right  :cool2:


----------



## sumwhiteguy (Dec 28, 2009)

Ok last night I started the flower cycle.  They have been growing for 21 days.  I started flowering cuz i am concerned about having room in my cabnet.  How much will they grow while they are flowering?


----------



## sumwhiteguy (Dec 29, 2009)

Here are some more pic.  Also  got y Purple Kush clones i had to jump on :ccc:


----------



## tester (Dec 30, 2009)

I would have left them another week but they can double even tripple in height during the flowering cycle


----------



## sumwhiteguy (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok the ladies are a week into flowering and they are looking good and healthy.  Looks like im still doing something right


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 4, 2010)

they do look happy


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice lookin grow there man!  I got to ask you...where the hell did you find your avatar...I love that man, and the dude looks just like peter griffin...I always crack up whe I see it...too cool!


----------



## sumwhiteguy (Jan 5, 2010)

Thank you Freedom!!  You know Its one of those things i found cruzing the internet during the countless hours of being board at my old desk job   I probably laughed for a good hour when I found it and sent it to everybody


----------



## teddy d (Jan 5, 2010)

why is your thermometer at 103 F degrees? thats no good...


----------



## sumwhiteguy (Jan 5, 2010)

I was concerned about that but its not really 103.  that thermomater is a piece of crap is not working right.  its actually about 75-80.


----------



## AZ-HI-AZ-I-AM (Jan 7, 2010)

Buds are looking good!!!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 8, 2010)

Looking good over there! Looks like you've been at it for a while . I see you decided to start your first grow with a DWC system. Do you think you will always stay with hydroponics? And if the temps are in the hundreds of degrees F, I'd  check the gauge, make sure it's working right, and if it is, I'd personally work to lower the temps!  But they look great considering the high temps, I can say that. But the heat stress _is_ noticeable IMO.


----------



## sumwhiteguy (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank you mentalpatient!  Most of my setup was my old roommates and I watched him grow for about a year so when he decided to get rid of his set up I bought it and figured i can do what he did.  Wow was I wrong.....well not wrong but I sure had my eyes opened in the last month and realize how little i knew   As for the temps im actuall going to be adding another intake today drawing cool air from my bedroom.  I am also going to be ordering a 4x4 hydro tent which i think will help with the temps.  Aslo going to be putting a 1000w HPS cooltube in there which from what I have been reading is the right size for the 4x4 area.  I think I will continue to grow hydro but thats not to say i wont ever do dirt.


----------



## sumwhiteguy (Jan 8, 2010)

HAHA thank you puffin wow i really need to read over my typing   you know I have been looking into that .  I think I can get a better deal for a 1000w but if its not that much of a difference in price i will go with the duel 600.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 8, 2010)

Sounds like an awsome choice, getting a grow tent. Hamster here can tell you many a great things about them. It will be a sound investment. That 1000 watt is going to be bright, don't stare at it for too long when it is running .


----------



## sumwhiteguy (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok they are 2 days into week 3 of flowering and they are looking good.  here are some pics that were just taken :bong2:


----------



## AZ-HI-AZ-I-AM (Jan 13, 2010)

They are certainly on there way!!! I cant wait to see the final product


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 20, 2010)

lookin' good Peter.


----------



## dinkiefeet (Jan 20, 2010)

sumwhiteguy said:
			
		

> thats true i had this cabnet in the garage so i pulled it out and cleaned it real good. yeah the cabnet closes and has mylar on all 4 sides. I will put a small fan in there to get the air moving. I was also thinking of rigging up dryer ventilation to blow air right on the HPS bulb to keep it cool. will that help with the over all temp? From what i have read they ladies can survive in a range of temperatures but what is the highest it should be before you are in trouble? is it the cooler the better for the ladies?


 
hello there. I had problems with controlling temp on recent grow my top temp through day was 111.7 and that dropped to 56.8 on a night when lights went off that to me is a massive differance and i still got 30oz off 6 plants. that with 4 week on 18/6 and 8 week on 12/12.


----------



## someguy (Jan 20, 2010)

ya i told they would get a lot bigger haha. they are growing like a mo fo.  i think you might be having a smell problem? if so, take your carbon filter and have that venting directly out. it not working its best if you have it just running in the cabinet.


----------



## sumwhiteguy (Jan 20, 2010)

dinkiefeet - yeah I made a cool tube and i havent had a problem with temps sence.  the average temp is 75/ lights on and 65/ lights off

sumguy - I took the carbon filter and hooked it up straight out of the box and I dont have a smell problem.... yet.  still have 4 weeks or so to go.


----------



## Locked (Jan 20, 2010)

Looming good Bro...keep up the good work....you shld get some nice smoke off of them...


----------



## sumwhiteguy (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks hamster!!  i hope soo!!!  they are looking so nice its really getting hard to wait!!


----------



## Locked (Jan 20, 2010)

sumwhiteguy said:
			
		

> thanks hamster!!  i hope soo!!!  they are looking so nice its really getting hard to wait!!



Well the waiting only gets harder the closer you get....I try not to sample until they are almost done (trichs all cloudy)...sometimes it's tough though...hang in there. It will be worth the wait...


----------



## sumwhiteguy (Jan 20, 2010)

ok just started week 4 of flowering.  i took some pics with the light off so you can see the buds.  starting to get sticky


----------



## CungaBreath (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice whiteguy !

Your jungle is coming along nicely......keep up the good farming :farm:


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 21, 2010)

very nice SWG


----------



## Locked (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice....


----------



## AZ-HI-AZ-I-AM (Jan 21, 2010)

Keep up the good work bro!!


----------



## sumwhiteguy (Jan 21, 2010)

thank you everyone!!!


----------



## loolagigi (Jan 22, 2010)

great grow mr griffin. how is lt shiney sides been?    i have nothing to say about your grow, xcept....take some fishing line, tie it to about 2/3rds of the top of your colas, and drill a hole into the lip of your buckets, then run the line through the hole....slowely pull the string through the hole in the bucket, watching the stem bend just over 90 degrees, then tie off. *this will almost double your yield!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.* i know from my own grows. it seems silly, and maybe hurtful, but it allows light to really penetrate the lower buds and they will grow just as large as the ones on the top. 
this is your grow, but if you take this advice you will continue to do so in future grows. its just "low stress training", and can be done in up to the middle weeks of flowering. dont worry about the fishing line, or thin string "cutting" into the stem. plants at this age wont flinch at a something so petty.
you have done a great job so far, just thought i would throw my 2 cents in............Loola


----------



## sumwhiteguy (Jan 22, 2010)

its ok Lt Shiney sides.....its ok!!!   lol thanks I am going to try LST on my next grow.  if i have room in my cabnet i will do it for sure!!  I am only going to grow 2 next time and LST them to produce a ton!


----------



## sumwhiteguy (Jan 22, 2010)

i dont think i have room with the widow.  they are cramped in the cabnet as it is


----------



## sumwhiteguy (Jan 22, 2010)

i did some trimmin.


----------



## loolagigi (Jan 22, 2010)

dude looks awesome....is there any way you can "aim' your light towards the sides of those beauties?


----------



## smoove (Jan 22, 2010)

wow! now that's a crazy popcorn forest! and at 4 weeks those should really fill in nicely. good work.


----------



## Locked (Jan 22, 2010)

sumwhiteguy said:
			
		

> i did some trimmin.



I hope by that you don't mean your fan leaves...seems like you hve a crowded grow space...just be careful you don't trim off what the plants need. I wld be turning your plants every time you water to let different areas get the direct light...


----------



## sumwhiteguy (Feb 2, 2010)

here are some pics of the ladies.  almost there.  im guessing another week or so.  trics. are still clear


----------



## CungaBreath (Feb 2, 2010)

Damn that was quick.....how long have they been in flower? They look sweet!
Bet your getting excited, I know I'd be

Nice job whiteguy, nice first grow too !


----------



## Bubs420 (Feb 2, 2010)

nice grow, hope mine turn out that good


----------



## sumwhiteguy (Feb 2, 2010)

thank you Cunga and Bubs... they just started week 6 so actually they 2 or 3 weeks left.  yeah this is getting real hard to :watchplant:.... i really want to :bong:


----------



## CungaBreath (Feb 2, 2010)

Ah Ok....thought you had some kind of time machine :laugh: 
I'm starting week 7 today so were pretty close. 

You could always accidentally break off a lower bud like i did


----------



## sumwhiteguy (Feb 2, 2010)

i want too but i think the wait is worth it...  who knows i might give in


----------



## moaky (Feb 2, 2010)

in veg the plants will grow faster at a higher temp say around 80 to 85.  but once they start to flower you should shoot for 70 to 77.  i go for 75.  to much heat while flowering puts alot of stress on developing.  think about it in nature when it starts to get cold they need flower and get it over with so the can seed.  they do look petter though.  are you ordering everything.  if you go to a shop get something to bring up your ph and something to lower your ph.  is very important with hydro setups.  the roots can get clogged and they wont suck up nuts.  good luck.  but you wont need it.  just hit the bowl for your ladies.  keep the stress off them


----------

